# Dieses Dokument zerstört sich nach 2 Minuten von selbst...



## LM1987 (8. Februar 2011)

hey @ all..ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich in diesem Forum richtig gelandet bin, falls nicht, gebt mir bitte Bescheid wohin ich mich wenden sollte.
ich möchte gerne einem pfd dokument eine animation zuordnen, das ganze soll in dem stil von "burn after reading" funktionieren...sodass sich das dokument zerknüllt/zusammenfaltet/etc, ich dann aber noch einmal eine Seite mit abschließenden Worten einfügen kann...ist dies möglich?
über PS?

ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand von euch helfen
lg
LM


----------



## Leola13 (8. Februar 2011)

Hai,

evtl, wäre in PS eine Animation als GIF möglich.
Ich denke aber mal, dass das nur mit Flash möglich ist und ob das Ganze als PDF funktioniert wage ich zu bezweifeln.
( und lasse mich gerne eines Bessren bekehren.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Februar 2011)

Ab Acrobat 9 Pro kann man in PDFs sog. multimediale Elemente einbetten, unter anderem auch Flash- bzw. Video-Inhalte. Ich denke auch, dass dies deinem Vorhaben am besten enspricht.

Hier noch ein erster Ansatz: Multimedia zu PDF-Dateien hinzufügen

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

